# Dallas Cowboy Surf Rod



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

I know this isnt as fancy as some of you guys rods but I thought it came out good . Its a calstar surf rod blank . Blue is my favorite and of course my Dallas Cowboys .


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

NICE! Is that a blue and silver tiger wrap?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks great, nice swirl and good color separation. The reel seat is a good match. Too bad it's the Cowboys but I guess right now the Texans aren't looking all that great.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Thanks guys !!*

Its a blue and silver marble .
Go Cowboys !


----------



## DeepRiver (Oct 2, 2014)

Fishsurfer said:


> Looks great, nice swirl and good color separation. The reel seat is a good match. Too bad it's the Cowboys but I guess right now the Texans aren't looking all that great.


Yeah, it's kinda of hard to talk smack to a Cowboy fan right now..........

But the rod does look good! Nice job!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Where did you have the name label made?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Good lookin' work.....


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*decals*

Hookspit made my decals . They do excellent work . 
Ask for Debbie .


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Very nice work.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Thanks Guys !*

I appreciate the feed back . 
!!!!Go Cowboys !!!


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

troutalex33 said:


> Hookspit made my decals . They do excellent work .
> 
> Ask for Debbie .


How much did they charge you for them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

How long is the blank ? Awesome looking rod !!


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Thanks again !*

Its a 9ft Calstar .
And as for labels , I have to find receipt but that arent expensive . I buy quiet a few so I dont really pay attention . Just give them a call .


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

That's a beautiful rod from where i'm sitting! Well done!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Great looking rod buddy!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Fine looking rod. So fine that I wouldn't want to fish with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet! I have one too but its called Troy not Tony because one chokes when it really counts.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ha ha !! Thats funny !!


----------

